
Do people really pay for news? - danm07
Is there a revenue modal for news that appeals to users? I hear a lot of complaints, including from PG, that subscriptions are a pain to manage, yet it is the most widely used.<p>Would a pay-per-article work better or would it repel users?
======
gamechangr
People are paying for news - less and less - every year.

I think a "pay-per-article" may have worked better 10 years ago, I can't even
justify paying for great newspapers anymore..

It's a race to the bottom, where the only real money will come from
advertisers.

~~~
smt88
> _People are paying for news - less and less - every year._

This is only true of print. Digital subscriptions are growing[1], and the
national newspapers in the US (WaPo, NYT, LAT) are doing well financially.
They're growing and hiring. Digital subscriptions exploded after Trump was
elected.

1\. [http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-
tank/2017/06/01/circulation-...](http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-
tank/2017/06/01/circulation-and-revenue-fall-for-newspaper-industry/)

------
bdangubic
News? No. Journalism? Yes.

------
SirLJ
stock market traders pay thousands for services like Bloomberg

